# Are our TT's becoming too chavvy?!.



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

i'm not one for saying too much on the forum,and normally only chip in with a,that's great mate,or i want one of those,etc etc, but i'm getting to the stage where i'm getting fed up and may get rid of my tt as they seem to be becoming a real chavvy motor,and now i fear they've lost,or losing their kudos,i assume it's an age thing,as i'm 45,any thoughts?.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Right with you there Dazzahazze. It's the same old thing over and over - young person buys TT on credit, then follows the herd with Milltek exhausts, clay bars and RS6 wheels. "How can I make my TT go faster?" Unless you're a boy racer with a bit of growing up to do, why does anyone need to start faffing around an extra bit of performance that makes F-all difference out in the world. Do they really think they can out-do Audi R&D?

They'd may as well just ask "how can I make my TT look like something from "The Fast and the Furious" to seek the most hollow attention and approval of others?" :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm just waiting for all the " omg that's a huge fail" rubbish!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

omg that's a huge fail


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

manphibian said:


> omg that's a huge fail


Haha cheers manphib 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

deffo seem to be a lot more in cheltenham in last 12 months, but not kids driving more the over 40's it seems.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

:lol: :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> Why does anyone need to start faffing around an extra bit of performance that makes F-all difference out in the world.


It does make a difference. :wink:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I've driven a Mk1 TT for 7 years

I try to do stuff what is known as OEM+ as in discrete upgrades that look factory that way people in the know will be interested as to why my car is different, but never quite sure why

IMO the TT out of the box is a beautiful thing, but as prices fall they come into the modding bracket which is ok as the more that get modded leaves mine for the purist which at the end of the day stands more chance of selling & being a classic/collectible item than something that is very personalised.

No doubt if I had an M3 like a friend of mine does it would infuriate me the amount we see round here that have been chavved up around where i live.

The one that makes me laugh the most is the fact that so many Mk1 owners brag about how much bhp after a remap they are packing & how their 225 is faster than a V6 or a QS yet they all can't wait to make theirs look like a V6 or QS by trying to sell a testical for a lower front valance & rear spoiler so they can look the same what's that all about ?

Heres a small list of the cars I have done the same with that owned & sold no trouble

Mk1 Golf Gti Camapign totally standard
Mk1 Astra GTE
Opel Manta GTE
Mk3 Escort XR3
Porsche 944 x2

If I ever do mod something I only use top class parts & keep the original parts to return to standard 'bolt on bolt off' as i refer to them.

Well that's my two pence worth on the subject time for caffine far to early in the morning but plagued with a wood pigeon next door not sure whether legal or not to shoot one ? 

Gary


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Dom't know about chavy but I am surprised on how many I see around.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

"Are our TT's becoming too chavvy?!."

No .... but the owners are :wink:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I had a comment the other day from someone, an older lady who said "Ooo, shiny, theyre obviously paying you far too much"

So my conlusion is that perhaps people on the forum who are "in the TT circle" may well find evidence and cause to believe that the TT is becoming 'Chavvy', but I think the general public population still see them as pretty high end. Generally I don't think people notice or care if one TT is a bit more rumbly sounding than the next, they certainly wouldn't notice if it was 40mm lower, had a new grille or had blue interior lights.

But more to the point, what does it matter who has one and what they do with it, if you like it?


----------



## phillywilly (Feb 24, 2011)

youve only got to look at some of the text type on mk1 forum to know that SOME owners are becoming the new chavs ,eh gunner gibson :wink:


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

youve only got to look at some of the text type on mk1 forum to know that SOME owners are becoming the new chavs

EXACTLY!.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When you refer to TT's do you mean MK I's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

i no wot ur all tkin abt, sme ppl jus cnt b arst 2 rite prop, i h8 readn txt spk

dnt thk tt r becmin chavy tho


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

The bloody LED fairy lights has not helped :twisted:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

dg74 said:


> i no wot ur all tkin abt, sme ppl jus cnt b arst 2 rite prop, i h8 readn txt spk
> 
> dnt thk tt r becmin chavy tho


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I completely agree, some of the mods on mk1's are just awful these days.
Black aftermarket halfords wheels, badgeless grills or mk2 style front bumpers are not a good look [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

newt said:


> The bloody LED fairy lights has not helped :twisted:


Fairy lights. Can you believe some people are willing to pay a grand to "upgrade" their car to have a couple of strips of lights that they can't even see when they're in the car? 

And lowering.... For that broken suspension look. :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > The bloody LED fairy lights has not helped :twisted:
> ...


Yep it defies all logic, why why why  I wonder what the reaction would be if a non chav bought a new TT and then was told buy his peers, did not realise you were such a chav, that has got to hurt, it would me


----------

